# TiVo w/DirecTV service



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

A real basic question here.....

Can you use TiVo with DirecTV?

Specifics:

I am trying to find out if I can used my currently owned TiVo units - Humax DRT800 and TiVo Series 2 TiVo with a D10 DirecTV or D100 DirecTV receiver

Thanks!


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I've heard no.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, you should be able to use your Series 2 Tivos with most DirecTV Receivers, including the D10. You'll need the IR "repeater eye" so that the Tivo can control channel changes on your DirecTV Receiver. And you'll need to repeat "Guided Setup" on your Tivos to specify DirecTV as your channel lineup.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

You could use them, but I don't know why you would want to, unless you have lifetime service on them. I had a Humax series 2 with lifetime service & gave it to my daughter, who has cable.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Like Litzdog said, you can, but it's a real patchwork, and it won't be anywhere near as good as the real thing.

Besides that, you'll have to pay the Tivo fee and the DirecTV fee. Why not just do a search for Directv tivo on Ebay, and you'll find tons of HDVR2's ( there are several others similar) like I have for less than 50 and probably less than 30 dollars. You'll only have to pay the single DirecTV 5 dollar mirroring fee

btw you won't generally run into the whole lease issue like you would with newer HR2x stuff


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

doctrsnoop said:


> Like Litzdog said, you can, but it's a real patchwork, and it won't be anywhere near as good as the real thing.
> 
> Besides that, you'll have to pay the Tivo fee and the DirecTV fee. Why not just do a search for Directv tivo on Ebay, and you'll find tons of HDVR2's ( there are several others similar) like I have for less than 50 and probably less than 30 dollars. You'll only have to pay the single DirecTV 5 dollar mirroring fee
> 
> btw you won't generally run into the whole lease issue like you would with newer HR2x stuff


Right now we are with DishNet at home and for one reason or another we are contemplating changing over to DirecTV. Not really because we want to, but because it may become a neccessity.

If we need to switch to DirecTV purchasing HDVR2's through ebay is a valid suggestion but it makes me kind of choke because of the money invested with the current equipment. There are two Series 2 TiVo's, one of them that just had a hard drive replaced with a 250 hour drive and three Humax DRT800's involved and for the time being there are no plans to upgrade to HD. If I am reading this correctly, we would have to replace to the Humax DRT800's?? With what? We love the ability to burn onto disk shows and take them with us when we travel.

Also with the current TiVo equipment and DishNetwork we already have the satellite cost and the TiVo cost. Currently we have a current multi-plan discount of $5.99 or 6.99 per month (cannot remember how much) and are already paying the Dish addl receiver $4.99 per month on some of them.

I know I sound confused and I will the first to agree that I am. I have been trying to research this until my head is spinning therefore I may be making this a lot more complicated than it is.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

You can probably sell your stand alone Tivo's for 5 times what you'll pay for a couple old DirecTivo's. You'll come out ahead and have better receivers to boot. Just FYI as an option.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Plus the ones with Directv built in will allow you to record 2 things at once... Stand alone won't. The burn to dvd feature is nice... Maybe keep just the one....

They should hook up with Directv boxes the same as they do with Dish boxes...


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nosteele I have a DRT Tivo as well and it works great with Directv. We burn DVDs all the time with it and I use it to send content to my PSP. The Stand Alone series 2 models were made to work with cable and SAT! The only exception is the dual tuner cable model they made. Also as long as you don't add a Directv DVR then you won't pay Directv a DVR fee, but it would be cheaper in terms of monthly fees to go the Directv DVR rout. With them you would not have a monthly fee for each box but one that covers them all. BTW Directv used to make DVR's with Tivo but they don't any longer. EBAY and sites like them are now the only way to get a Directv Tivo. Directv does not sell them any longer and don't let a CSR tell you they do! The advantages of a Directv tivo is they record everything at BEST quality and they can record two shows at the same time. The don't share content with the PC nor do they have Multi room viewing. 

The other option is the R15 DVR (owned) from Directv and I think it's the worst DVR I have ever used. I deactivated it and have it in a closet. I also have a SD Direct tvio that I might sell soon that I no longer use. So if you are happy with what you have don't worry, because all your Tivo's will work fine.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> You can probably sell your stand alone Tivo's for 5 times what you'll pay for a couple old DirecTivo's. You'll come out ahead and have better receivers to boot. Just FYI as an option.


Bonscott can you please explain further the comment about having a better receiver if I sell my stand alone TiVo's for a couple of old DirecTivo's. I thought the series 2 stand alones are good receivers.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

generalpatton78 said:


> Nosteele I have a DRT Tivo as well and it works great with Directv. We burn DVDs all the time with it and I use it to send content to my PSP. The Stand Alone series 2 models were made to work with cable and SAT! The only exception is the dual tuner cable model they made. Also as long as you don't add a Directv DVR then you won't pay Directv a DVR fee, but it would be cheaper in terms of monthly fees to go the Directv DVR rout. With them you would not have a monthly fee for each box but one that covers them all. BTW Directv used to make DVR's with Tivo but they don't any longer. EBAY and sites like them are now the only way to get a Directv Tivo. Directv does not sell them any longer and don't let a CSR tell you they do! The advantages of a Directv tivo is they record everything at BEST quality and they can record two shows at the same time. The don't share content with the PC nor do they have Multi room viewing.
> 
> The other option is the R15 DVR (owned) from Directv and I think it's the worst DVR I have ever used. I deactivated it and have it in a closet. I also have a SD Direct tvio that I might sell soon that I no longer use. So if you are happy with what you have don't worry, because all your Tivo's will work fine.


So, General Patton, you are saying that I could use the DRT800 Humax to record and burn DVD in conjunction with DirectTV receivers?

You also say that it would be cheaper in terms of monthly fees to go the Directv DVR rout. Do you mean that if I get one DirecTV DVR that I would not have to pay DVR fees for the Humax DRT's?

Last question, you mention the R15 DVR from DirecTV. Is that the same as the R15-500CR? Someone at work suggested a R15-500CR to me.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

DTV replaced a SD TIVO unit with an R15 for me. I have loved TIVO having had one since it's inception.( I still have one SD TIVO) That said, the R15 has a few advantages over the TIVO. The best for me is the remote. It can be programed either IR or RF. I use the RF & use the R15 for two rooms, with a separate remote for each room. The R15 works great but is a little different than TIVO. If you LOVE TIVO & don't care about HD, I agree with Bonscott87 I would buy a couple used HD TIVOS (they have a larger hard drive than SD TIVOS & have OTA in HD which can be recorded to the TIVO. the SD TIVO does not have an OTA tuner) These are better than your stand alone because they have two tuners as well as the OTA so you can record one channel & watch another at the same time. DTV charges a flat rate of $5.99 for DVR no matter how many you have. I also have a Magnavox DVD recorder hooked up to one of my HR20-700's DVD's look great especially if the show was in HD.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Nosteele said:


> Bonscott can you please explain further the comment about having a better receiver if I sell my stand alone TiVo's for a couple of old DirecTivo's. I thought the series 2 stand alones are good receivers.


the directivo's record an exact stream of the satellite stream- that is, the recording is indistinguishable from the original broadcast

the standard tivos will be re-recording the analog output of the directv receiver


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nosteele said:


> Bonscott can you please explain further the comment about having a better receiver if I sell my stand alone TiVo's for a couple of old DirecTivo's. I thought the series 2 stand alones are good receivers.


Better as in the quality is always the best there is (unlike a stand alone) and they are dual tuner and thus can record 2 things at once (and you can watch a third). So you only need a single DirecTivo unit to do what you need 2 Series 2 Tivo's and 2 regular DirecTV receivers to do. Much simpler.

But as noted, these haven't been made or sold by DirecTV for over 3 years now so used is your only route to get one.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nosteele said:


> Bonscott can you please explain further the comment about having a better receiver if I sell my stand alone TiVo's for a couple of old DirecTivo's. I thought the series 2 stand alones are good receivers.


They are fine but you need another receiver for them to work. The Directivo's are DVRs and receiver in one box and they may run better as a receiver.

Direct Tivos also means dual tuners if two cables from the Sat are ran. That means you can record two shows at the same time. You record everything in 100% digital quality and don't have quality settings. A 80hr unit is a 80 hour unit at best quality and you can upgrade these as well with instructions from the TCF or pay a site to do it for you.

Now the Drt DVD tivo's you have offer many things the Direct Tivo's won't like MRV, DVD burning, and any of the web features you may enjoy with Tivo. The costs will break down like this for three OWNED Direct Tivo's vs three SA2 tivo's.

Option 1
Directivo rec-no mirror fee for the first receiver
Directivo rec-4.99 
Directivo rec-4.99
DVR ree 5.99
Option 1=$16 a month plus a initial acquisition cost of getting the Directivo's from EBAY and also paying 20$ each for new receiver cards.

Option 2
Now three SA Tivos
Rec-free
rec-4.99
rec-4.99

You send Tivo
Tivo-12.95 for the first (assuming your tivo's are grandfathered like mine under the old price)
Tivo 6.95
Tivo-6.95

Option 2= $37 a month


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

And to note, the R15 was the first replacement for the DirecTivo's and used DirecTV's own software. It was replaced quite a few months ago by the R16 which is reported to be much better.

And actually the next generation SD DVR, the R22 was just released this week and it is fully network/Internet capable, can do VOD, MPEG4 and so forth. It's basically an SD version of the HR21, the HD DVR and is the exact same software. The R15/R16 software is not being used in the current generation.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I need to ask if there is a list of abbreviations somewhere that I can refer to or perhaps someone might post them here. 

They are DVR, HD DVR, SD TIVO

While I understand most of the abbreviations that have been used, I need to make sure I am interpreting those 3 abbreviations correctly because that may be one of the reasons I feel like my brain is soaking in molasses when trying to understand all the advice all you people are trying to help me with.

Embarrassed for being so dense..................


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> And to note, the R15 was the first replacement for the DirecTivo's and used DirecTV's own software. It was replaced quite a few months ago by the R16 which is reported to be much better.
> 
> And actually the next generation SD DVR, the R22 was just released this week and it is fully network/Internet capable, can do VOD, MPEG4 and so forth. It's basically an SD version of the HR21, the HD DVR and is the exact same software. The R15/R16 software is not being used in the current generation.


Then I'd suggest trying out a R22 possibly if Directv will get you one free as a new customer. You could use one of the standard new customer offers and get a R22 if you can (I'd suggest you make sure it is a R22 and refuse any other DVR!). Then add a couple reg non dvr receivers for free (standard new customer offer) for use with a couple of your Stand Alone DVD tivo's. Then you can decide what system you like best to use and either add more R22s as time does on or use your SA tivo's.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I would also suggest you get the protection plan if you buy used TIVO's for $7/mo DTV will replace any TIVO you own & you will own the replacement. DTV will also cover everything else that can go wrong, the dish, wiring, remote.....


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nosteele said:


> I think I need to ask if there is a list of abbreviations somewhere that I can refer to or perhaps someone might post them here.
> 
> They are DVR, HD DVR, SD TIVO
> 
> ...


DVR=Digital Video Recorder
HD DVR=High Definition DVR
SD Tivo=Standard Definition Tivo (They made a High Definition Directivo but it doesn' work with the NEW HD channels)

TCF= Tivo community forums
rec= in my post means receivers

R22=A new non tivo type of dvr
HR2x=A high def non tivo DVR that is able to get the new High Def channels (I like them)

R10= A type of SD tivo that is a receiver and tivo in one box
R15= Is a SD non tivo DVR that Directv moved to. (I had many problems with it)
Hr10-250= is a High Def Tivo DVR that was retired and it doesn't get the NEW HD channels


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay. bear with me. I am getting there....it is starting to make sense now. 

I can keep and use my 3 Humax DRT units, all I need to get are 3 Direct receivers. Is that correct?

GeneralPatton broke down the following costs for me which makes sense 

Directivo rec-no mirror fee for the first receiver
Directivo rec-4.99
Directivo rec-4.99

but I have lost track with all the units mentioned so I am not exactly sure what model # a Directivo rec would be. Would that be a D11? R10? Would someone be nice enough to clarify model number I should be looking for?

There is another part to this whole thing that I will post once I get this answer. I don't want to muddy the waters any more than they are now.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nosteele said:


> Okay. bear with me. I am getting there....it is starting to make sense now.
> 
> I can keep and use my 3 Humax DRT units, all I need to get are 3 Direct receivers. Is that correct?
> 
> ...


Directivo refers to a DVR that is both Tivo based, and incorporates a dual tuner DirecTV receiver all in one package. It is considered a single receiver as far as monthly cost is concerned ($4.99).

If you want to use non-DirecTV Tivo's (standalone Tivo's), then you need a separate DirecTV receiver (not a DirecTivo) for each of the standalone Tivo's you want to use. The Standard Definition receivers that would serve that purpose are the D10, D11 and D12. They are just receivers, they don't record. Each is capable of tuning a single channel at a time.

An R10 is a DirecTivo, it is a DVR with dual DirecTV tuners built in. It is the most recent (latest) version of DirecTivo that was produced. It has been out of production for a couple of years now.

In general, with reference to DirecTV equipment, the letter R followed by a number (R10, R15, etc.) refers to a Recorder - a DVR. The letter H followed by a number or an R refers to High Definition, for example H20 (a non DVR receiver) or HR20 (a DVR). The letter D followed by a number refers to a standard definition receiver, for example D11, D12.

Carl


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Nosteele said:


> but I have lost track with all the units mentioned so I am not exactly sure what model # a Directivo rec would be. Would that be a D11? R10? Would someone be nice enough to clarify model number I should be looking for?


DIRECTV R10, Hughes HDVR2, SD-DVR40, Philips DSR704, DSR708 and Samsung SIR4040 (taken from the weaknees website)


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

With people who still have TiVo service from before the split, does D*/TiVo plan any kind of updates, or is it just going to fade away into the sunset until everyone has no choice but to upgrade?


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

myselfalso said:


> With people who still have TiVo service from before the split, does D*/TiVo plan any kind of updates, or is it just going to fade away into the sunset until everyone has no choice but to upgrade?


there is supposed to be a remote scheduler update coming down


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

The software was upgraded to 6.3f within the last few months, and as an earlier poster said, remote scheduling is comming.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> With people who still have TiVo service from before the split, does D*/TiVo plan any kind of updates, or is it just going to fade away into the sunset until everyone has no choice but to upgrade?


There was an update early this year. They should keep on working, as long as the SD MPEG2 channels don't go away, which won't happen for a long time, if ever (which is too bad, in a way, as MPEG4 would probably result in better picture quality).


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I think (for what it's worth), you should find an R10 which is a D* TiVo. That is what I have in my bedroom, and it's super easy to copy to DVD. I will run it until it dies, and then try to resurrect it....


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

A good nights sleep did nothing but make me feel like I am starting all over again.

I am not sure if I have confused myself or confused everyone else by all my posts.

Bottom line, here is what we want to do:

We do not want to replace our 3 Humax DRT800 DVR/burners because we like the various functions that they offer that are not available with the Directivo receivers, not to mention that each have very large capacity hard drives. 

While dual tuners are nice, there is really only one TV that we would want to have the use of dual tuners. 

So, it has been suggested to me that I should consider getting DirecTivo receivers and by doing that the monthly billing for these directivo's would be

Directivo rec-no mirror fee for the first receiver
Directivo rec-4.99
Directivo rec-4.99 with no TiVo fee after the first receiver 

Do I have that right? With this setup the Directivo's would be replacements for the Humax DRT800's? 

Or, would this be used in conjunction with our Humax DRT's in the way that even though they have recording ability, would they basically be used just as receivers to replace our current Dish 311 receivers and we would continue recording on our Humax DRT's? 

Or is it that if we want to keep using the Humax DRT's we would have to just go with standard Direct receivers?


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Nosteele said:


> A good nights sleep did nothing but make me feel like I am starting all over again.
> 
> I am not sure if I have confused myself or confused everyone else by all my posts.
> 
> ...


Directivo's would be replacements for the DRT800s. Nosteele I'm going to try and keep this simple and stongly suggest you take these actions.

First Directv usually has a standard offer for people looking to sign up that offers a free DVR, but is not a tivo and you would pay Directv a separate DVR fee. That fee has nothing to do with Tivo inc at all. This would be a Directv DVR and you would pay them the DVR fee that comes on your programing bill. Try to get the new R22 DVR if you can from Directv. Also make sure you tell them you want two lines ran to the Directv DVR. These units are independent DVR's and you could use a Tivo to control them but it's not reccomended. These units offer dualt tuners,ON demand when hooked up to your home network, and remote scheaduling from the web or cell phone.

Then ask for three regular receivers if you want your DRT 800 Tivo's to continue as they are. These should be free and shouldn't cost you any up front only the 5$ lease fee that each box has. You would hook these up exactly like you do with Dish Netwok. So your monthly bill would look like this plus programming costs.

No up front hardware costs.

Directv DVR R22=$0 (the first receiver has no monthly lease fee)
D11=lease fee$4.99 (These are a standard receiver you can hook up to the DRT800)
D11=lease fee $4.99
D11=lease fee $4.99

DRV Fee=5.99

end of Directv Bill

You need three standard receiver for each DRT800 you want to hook up. The first receiver is always free of the lease fee but you still have to pay a DVR fee if you have a Directv DVR (They don't charge you anything for your DRT800. It's Tivo inc who charges you now.) You would still pay Tivo each month as you do now and Directv has nothing to do with that. Now if you don't want to check out the R22 DVR and only want three standard receivers your bill would look like this plus programming costs

D11=No lease fee for 1st unit
D11=lease fee $4.99
D11=lease fee $4.99

End of Bill

Note you pay Tivo like you do now nothing changes with them!


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Nosteele said:


> Or is it that if we want to keep using the Humax DRT's we would have to just go with standard Direct receivers?


The sheer extreme unwieldyness of this arrangement is gonna severely outweigh the functions you're gonna keep


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> I've heard no.


of course you can


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

Got it! Very clear and concise! Thank you so very much you have been an extremely patient teacher to a very thick headed student!

Please know that I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## Nosteele (Aug 13, 2003)

doctrsnoop said:


> The sheer extreme unwieldyness of this arrangement is gonna severely outweigh the functions you're gonna keep


Doctrsnoop,

Thanks for your input but may I ask you to please elaborate on how you think it would be unwieldy? I want to make sure I am completely understanding why.

My thinking is we will get 1 directivo R22 and if we were to keep the DRT800's we would at the worst need Direct receivers for them and have much the same capability (limited as it may be) as we have right now with our Dish system.

While we will not as much of a bang for our buck, here are my thoughts:

We have a lot of money invested in our 3 Humax's

our television needs are very simple, we do not have HD TV's and no home audio system and have no immediate plans to make a purchase either one.

we do burn a lot of shows and movies onto DVD and I mean a lot because we take them with us to our motorhome which we go to on a bi-weekly basis. Because we have a lot of money invested with the Humax DRT's we do not want to buy any new DVD burners at this moment to replace them.

I understand that with using a Direct non-DVR receiver such as a D11 or D12 with these Humax DRT's, we would miss out on being able to record on one or two channels at the same time and would not be able to watch live TV while recording however, I am assuming that it will be the same as it is right now with our Dish receivers, which is although we cannot watch live TV, we can watch a recorded show on that Humax unit while it is recording. If that remains to be true than that is even acceptable since we always have recorded shows to catch up with.

I know it seems primitive but our needs are really very basic. No fancy TV or audio equipment, we just need to be able to record our shows and watch them at a later time of our choice.

I do however respect your input and wanted to ask you for clarification of "unwieldy"

My thanks to you as well for your willingness to try to help me.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

You're going to be attempting to control the receivers through the IR "mouse". That's not going to be 100% successful, I don't think. even if you do get it set up right the first time, My experience with those is that there is always some circumstance where the command chain gets confused and you end up with the wrong commands or none being registered. 

but you're saying you already do this with your Dish receivers? If so, wow, hat's off to you for getting that all working and getting the stuff you want. I'm a pretty advanced tech guy and I don't think I'd like to do that on a regular basis. 

I definitely wouldn't want to pay double for receiver fee and Tivo fee.

Is basic cable out of the question for you there?

I guess I'm just saying the scheme is much more complicated and expensive on a monthly basis than using a one step DirectTV Tivo or non Tivo DVR.

It's possible I'm just underestimating the lengths you're willing to go to, and the money you want to spend to get the viewing you want.

Me personally, I use my Tivo HD's (I still have Comcast) and transfer the files to a laptop for viewing on it on the occasions that I travel.

Ooh, I just thought of something. It seems you could use a DirecTivo and just unplug it and take it with you and watch the programs on it. When the unit is turned on it says looking for satellite, but you can hit the Tivo button to get to the playlist. Wouldn't that be much simpler?

And heck then it would be just one simple step away from learning to hook up a temporary (and very cheap) dish while you're stationary and having real TV


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

doctrsnoop said:


> You're going to be attempting to control the receivers through the IR "mouse". That's not going to be 100% successful, I don't think. even if you do get it set up right the first time, My experience with those is that there is always some circumstance where the command chain gets confused and you end up with the wrong commands or none being registered.
> 
> but you're saying you already do this with your Dish receivers? If so, wow, hat's off to you for getting that all working and getting the stuff you want. I'm a pretty advanced tech guy and I don't think I'd like to do that on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Well that's your experience but myself,Nosteele, and I'm sure many others have little to no problems using our IR cables to control a box. You just make sure to use the sticky stuff they give you and some tape if you really want to. Nosteele you will be able to have the same set up you have now with the DRT800 tivo's. So if your happy that's all that matters. Enjoy Directv!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This discussion, and other TiVo discussions, are being moved to the Legacy Receiver forum.


----------

